# Opinion on "Amazing Goldens" in Utah



## Octavius (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

I've been away from the forums for a while since my last Golden Retriever passed away from Cancer about 21 months ago. However, I'm in a situation where I may be purchasing a new golden from someone and I wanted to ask a quick question about the breeder they purchased their golden from. I'm told he was bred at Amazing Golden's in Utah. Does anyone have any experience with them either good or bad?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

A quick look at the dogs listed as parents of their current litters tells me that this is not the breeder you would purchase a puppy from if you're trying to give yourself the best odds possible for a dog with a long healthy life. 

Not one breeding dog has complete clearances listed on OFA (the universal registration for the required health clearances for Goldens). Not one has heart clearance done by a cardiologist as the Golden Retriever Club of America requires for their code of ethics. Most of them have no elbow clearances. A couple of the dogs have parents with no clearances (this is just not done. Period.) Mazie has "Fair" grade on her hips and you can follow that back for 6 generations of fair. 

There are tons of holes in the health testing behind all of these dogs. The website brags about champions way back in the pedigree but the owner doesn't compete with the dogs. It appears to be a puppy farm. This is not the best place to get a puppy. If you're rescuing and know this isn't an ideal situation, fine. Go into it with your eyes open and purchase health insurance. Otherwise, this isn't where I would be giving my hard earned money. You can do better.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

If health and getting value for what you spend are important to you, I would move on. 

They don't seem to do anything with there dogs other than make puppies. Though I did not get through all the dogs none I did research had full certifications. They are way overpriced for what they are offering. AZ is a pricey state and for the same or just 200 more, you can get full, verifiable certifications, plus additional DNA testing from parents with adult competition titles.

Also, it personally bothers me how they advertise the. Balloons back in the pedigree. They know that users see value in titles, so they point to these dogs instead of doing anything with their own dogs. Quality can be lost in a single generation of goalless/careless breeding. Even puppy mill mommas will have Champions back in their pedigree.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

*Soul Simphony Firestarter* (male): imported dog with undocumented FCI hip and elbow claims. No record of eye or cardiac exams.
*Edelweiss Midnight Mazie* (female): US bred; has OFA hip evaluation. No elbow or eye records. Cardiac is a substandard practitioner exam.
*Sleepysong Stay With Me* (female): imported female. Has OFA hip and elbow evaluation. Cardiac is a substandard practitioner exam. No record of an eye exam.
*Sage Happy Hour Cashmere Sundance Amazing Goldens* (female): US bred; has OFA hip and elbow evaluation. Cardiac is a substandard practitioner exam. No record of an eye exam. Interestingly, the owner entered the dam's C cardiac exam into the cardiac field instead of this dogs actual number. Not cool, especially since the incorrect C number is what is being shown on their website.
*Gold-Rush Sidekick Dixie* (female): US bred; has OFA hip evaluation. No elbow or eye records. Cardiac is a substandard practitioner exam. 
*Annie Oakley XXXVII* (female): US bred; has OFA hip and elbow evaluation. Cardiac is a substandard practitioner exam. No record of an eye exam.

In summary, just another substandard breeder "kind of" doing health clearances, and using a slick website to sell overpriced puppies.

I have to think that a couple of breeders are not very happy about their well-known pedigrees being this closely tied to a breeder of this caliber.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Off topic a bit, but LJack, I love those things you posted about clearances and championships! Do you mind if I use them to show people who ask me about breeders?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> Off topic a bit, but LJack, I love those things you posted about clearances and championships! Do you mind if I use them to show people who ask me about breeders?


Absolutely, if you need the files directly please PM me you my email and I am glad to share.


----------



## Octavius (Dec 13, 2011)

If insurance is something I should get with this dog, could anyone direct me to the best insurance to get? What does everyone here recommend?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

If you are going ahead with them which I don't recommend simply from a price versus value issue. Reasonably these dogs should be $600-$900. 
I would recommend Nationwide full coverage. It is pricey at $60ish per month but the coverage is really excellent and no year wait for dysplasia which their dogs will have higher risk for.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

BlazenGR said:


> [
> *Sage Happy Hour Cashmere Sundance Amazing Goldens* (female): US bred; has OFA hip and elbow evaluation. Cardiac is a substandard practitioner exam. No record of an eye exam. Interestingly, the owner entered the dam's C cardiac exam into the cardiac field instead of this dogs actual number. Not cool, especially since the incorrect C number is what is being shown on their website.


Oh, that is just plain old LYING. Deliberate misrepresenting. Bad, bad, bad.
You have to mean to be lying to make that mistake.
I went to look on k9data, interestingly the owner also magically gave her a verified PI when she made up the C-VPI when the day before (according to OFA) she had no PI. Glad Lesley corrected the k9data page for the dog. Reading what people input on the change history is always interesting...


----------



## Octavius (Dec 13, 2011)

Just so we are clear, I'm looking at purchasing a dog from a private party, not from this breeder. It just happens that the dog was bred at this facility (which is apparently not a quality place). I'd happily pay for a quality bred puppy, but with my large and fairly young family (8 kids total and 4 of them are 5 and under) I don't have time to bring a puppy up right from 8 weeks old. This dog is about 6 months old and far enough along that I feel I can "take it from here". If I knew a place that had quality bred dogs in my area that were already started, I would use them. I had a chance once with a breeder from WI who contacted me, but my wife was not ready for another dog yet at the time... 

Thanks for the info on insurance. I'll look into it.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

You will want to ask to speak with the vet who has been seeing this dog. 

I know of no insurance that will cover pre-existing conditions. So, knowing if the dog has been seen for something other than wellness/shots is important. If they have been see for something like say an limp, that could cause the insurance to exclude coverage of what ever the vet diagnosed the limp as.


----------



## Octavius (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, you all may be happy to hear that the person I was going to buy from decided randomly to sell to someone else who was able to pick the dog up sooner. Given what I've been told her I'm likely better off, but it's back to the proverbial drawing board. 

Thanks to everyone for all of the help and advice.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh, I am sorry that happened to you. That is frustrating. ?


----------



## sabiankisses (Jan 15, 2017)

I have been stressed searching for a new puppy. I had a golden who was the best dog ever that died of a brain tumor. I felt I rescued him from where I got him, he came fully equiped with worms and had all sorts of problems right off the bat. Once I got him on track he wasn't so bad. He suffered for hip displasia but it wasn't serious. He died just after he turned 8. We ran, hiked, swam, camped, and were very active. He was fed a quality diet and was simply the best dog I could have ever asked for. Now I stumbled across amazing goldens. I don't mind spending a little more money if it means I may not have to go through what I did with my first. I don't care about show or anything like that, I just want a healthy golden. So where would any of you recommend I get a good healthy golden in the state of Utah? I am terrified to go through another brain tumor but I am not sure that anyone could guarantee that. Is everything just luck of the draw? Help!! I have been researching for hours on end.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Welcome! Sorry to hear about your boy. You might try posting a new thread in the "choosing a breeder" section. Something like "Utah breeders" might get you more advice. You can also use the search feature on the top of the forum.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

sabiankisses said:


> I have been stressed searching for a new puppy. I had a golden who was the best dog ever that died of a brain tumor. I felt I rescued him from where I got him, he came fully equiped with worms and had all sorts of problems right off the bat. Once I got him on track he wasn't so bad. He suffered for hip displasia but it wasn't serious. He died just after he turned 8. We ran, hiked, swam, camped, and were very active. He was fed a quality diet and was simply the best dog I could have ever asked for. Now I stumbled across amazing goldens. I don't mind spending a little more money if it means I may not have to go through what I did with my first. I don't care about show or anything like that, I just want a healthy golden. So where would any of you recommend I get a good healthy golden in the state of Utah? I am terrified to go through another brain tumor but I am not sure that anyone could guarantee that. Is everything just luck of the draw? Help!! I have been researching for hours on end.


I'm sorry for your loss. Lots of research is pretty much a given- if you find a litter you are considering and aren't able to decipher OFA, just post the parents' registered names and someone will look up for you and interpret. 
Brain tumors are not common in Goldens, so I think that it is just 'one of those things' and while it was a huge loss for you, thankfully you are in a position to be able to adequately care for a dog with a neuro issue so he was well cared for to the end. Hopefully you won't have to go through that again.


----------



## brenna.m` (Aug 1, 2017)

Probably late to answer this, but coming from someone who searched high and low for the best Golden, Amazing Goldens is the best breeder in Utah. Bar none. Probably the best breeder in the US. They are honest and their dogs are amazing.


----------



## brenna.m` (Aug 1, 2017)

Unfortunately, some health risks are inevitable. However, I would suggest Amazing Goldens to anyone over any other breeder. I'm so thrilled with my golden that I purchased from them. I did extensive research as well and you just cant beat how well the puppies are played with, socialized, taken care of, AKC registered, they breed from the best dogs and do their best to reduce any chance of health risks. Overall, I felt confident and comfortable from the family who operates Amazing Goldens. They were honest with me and took the time to answer my questions. After I purchased my puppy, they would text me frequently and ask how my puppy was doing; it meant a lot! They are the best in the West and the US.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

If honesty and health are as you stated, would you care to share the names of your puppy's parents. Previously this breeder's stock have been shown to be lacking the health certifications that would make them a responsible breeder.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Without going back through all the dogs on this website, here is the page on OFA for the one this breeder has falsified info on her own site on-http://www.ofa.org/display.html?appnum=1680055#animal
here is what she has on her site:

Hip clearance: OFA GR-114109G24F-NOPI
Eye clearance: CERF 145896
Heart clearance: OFA GR-CA23311/32F/C-VPI
Elbow clearance: OFA GR-EL34197F24-NOPI

While I'm finding fault with this list, I will mention that this dog was born in July 2013- CERF closed in 2014 after OFA became the ACVO endorsed registry. This happened mid- year 2014, so at best this dog has a CERF number issued at less than one year old. It's useless info. and given the inaccuracies on the page, I doubt its truth. 
I'm sure, Brenna.M , that the best breeder in any city - much less the best in any county, state, country lol.... would not publish untruths on their site. Especially when the untruth sheds a more favorable light than the truth. I would go so far as saying any untruth on a site means not the best at anything- much less breeding. I'm glad you are happy with your puppy purchased from this breeder and hope you remain so. I look forward to seeing who the sire and dam of your puppy are, so we can see that indeed, the chances of any health risk is truly being reduced.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

sabiankisses said:


> I have been stressed searching for a new puppy. I had a golden who was the best dog ever that died of a brain tumor. I felt I rescued him from where I got him, he came fully equiped with worms and had all sorts of problems right off the bat. Once I got him on track he wasn't so bad. He suffered for hip displasia but it wasn't serious. He died just after he turned 8. We ran, hiked, swam, camped, and were very active. He was fed a quality diet and was simply the best dog I could have ever asked for. Now I stumbled across amazing goldens. I don't mind spending a little more money if it means I may not have to go through what I did with my first. I don't care about show or anything like that, I just want a healthy golden. So where would any of you recommend I get a good healthy golden in the state of Utah? I am terrified to go through another brain tumor but I am not sure that anyone could guarantee that. Is everything just luck of the draw? Help!! I have been researching for hours on end.


I spent about ten minutes on google, looking at the Utah breeders listed on the first page- no one but Southern Utah Goldens appears to have complete clearances. FWIW they are very light colored dogs, and I am not sure they do anything besides breed them but at least they do clearances.


----------



## breakweather (10 mo ago)

Hi,

I realize this is a really old thread, so may not get responses. We are looking at a puppy in an upcoming litter from these two parent dogs, and I am trying to interpret this based on the above in this thread. From what I can tell, it appears that perhaps Amazing Goldens is now putting more info on their site, or rather linking to the k9data site? Is there anything in these reports that looks concerning or that we should ask them to clarify/post more info on?



Pedigree: Max Alzarus Goldens




Pedigree: Midnight Melody



Thanks!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Lots of missing health certifications since the sire and dam are missing any appropriate health certifications on OFA. The foreign health certifications are looking to be deficient as they were likely done underage. In the US the hips and elbows need to be done at of after 24 months of age. Most old Soviet bloc bulk pale dog exporters do the health tests somewhere between 5 months and 15 months which is not appropriate for dogs that are producing in the US. Also there have been instances of forged or “bought” health scores in some of these countries, so having them done in the US is an important step if a breeder is really focused on health. The dad’s only sibling on OFA is dysplastic with a moderate rating at 12 months old, so that is pretty scary. There is no appropriate verifiable heart certifications (mom’s practitioner heart deficient) and with SAS which is more prevalent in European pedigrees that Cardiologist heart certification is critical. Lastly, there is not a single verifiable eye certification to be found and the last claimed eye test for *both* is 2018. The eyes are the only yearly recertification health test. Considering the male was not born until 2019, it sheds more shadows of doubt on an already murky breeding program.

There is nothing here to justify a $3900 price. For that you could get a puppy from parents with full and verifiable health certification, health certifications for generations behind them and actual titles of merit. I have European lines and I would not take one of these puppies if they were giving them away, as there is too much health risk for me.

Your mileage may vary.


----------

